

Ask HN: I'm looking for a good graphic illustrator - chris_dcosta

Criteria:
- Portfolio includes 50s/vintage/retro stuff 
- Can add/improve/rework an existing concept
- is great with type (also retro)
- has humour in their work<p>- Can design for web (but does not necessarily need to implement) and work with someone who'll do the tech bits.<p>- flexible on price...<p>Point me to their page, or forward my email (in my profile)
======
glasner
Good designers are ridiculously hard to find now. Try scouring Dribbble to
find someone:

<http://dribbble.com/search?q=retro>

It took me a while, but I was able to the perfect designer after a couple
weeks.

~~~
chris_dcosta
I know about dribbble - it's actually why I asked the question here.

The people there are good, but also mainly very busy - probably because of the
site's popularity.

Just thought I'd ask around here in case there were others who aren't on there
(yet) and could be recommended.

------
mrkmcknz
<http://salleedesign.com/home/>

Super designer. Good rates also about €25 an hour.

------
aw4y
<http://www.vitomammano.com/>

------
bmelton
If you're looking for someone good who isn't terribly expensive, my very close
friend just went solo and started up his own illustration company.

His rates are EXTREMELY flexible as he is working up to the 'ramen' phase of
his endeavors.

He's got some of his portfolio up at <http://scotmaupin.com/>, is a joyful
person to work with, and is extremely talented at illustration, logo design
and all that for both print and digital.

